# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  TSK ile vuruşmak!

## bozok

*TSK ile vuruşmak!* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 02/05/2009* 



Bir tarafta 2009’un ilk üç ayında yüzde10’ları aşan ekonomik daralma.

Diğer tarafta Azerbaycan’la Türk kamuoyu ikilisi ile ABD-AB, Ermenistan ve diaspora dörtlüsü arasında sıkışma, Kıbrıs’da finale gelinmesi ve K.Irak’ta yaşanan malum süreç.

Ve bunlardan da önemli olan DTP-PKK kalkışmasının geldiği dehşet nokta, Tayyip beyi günlerdir uyutmuyor.

üyle, çünkü bu konulardan her biri, bir değil birkaç iktidarı bile yutacak önemi haiz.

Değil tamamında, birinde bile mağlup olmak zaten inişte olan AKP’yi duvara toslatacak.

İşte bu realiteyi gören Tayyip Erdoğan haftalardır çıkış yolu arıyor.

Ekonomik buhranın küresel olgular sebebiyle en az iki yıl sürmesi kesindir ki, böyle bir zaman dilimine bir iktidarın dayanması ve ayakta kalması mümkün değil..

Keza Azerbaycan-Ermenistan olayında da zor bir süreç işlemeye başladı. Bir tarafta Obama’ya ayak üstü yapılan taahhütler, öbür yanda ayağa kalkan kamuoyları!

Aynı şekilde AB bağlamında Kıbrıs’ta da son tangoya gün sayılıyor.

Ya AB defteri yakılacak ya da Kıbrıs’la ilgili talep ve dayatmalara boyun eğilecek.

Kuzey Irak konusu bir başka dert.

Azıtan DTP ve PKK ise en sıcak problem.

Tayyip Erdoğan’ın gündemdeki bütün bu sıcak konulara değil bir çıkış yolu haritası ya da politikası, herhangi bir bakışı bile yok.

Adeta sorunların ardından sürüklenip geliyor.

Bir ara kabinede revizyon yapıp yeni hava ve imajla yol alırım diye düşündü ama bu rüzgarın kendine ancak üç gün yetebileceğini gördü.
Aslında Erdoğan’ın sorunu sadece vizyonsuzluk ve politikasızlık değil, gününü gün etme anlayışıdır..

6.5 yıldır sorunları hep halının altına süpürerek yani erteleyerek bugünlere geldi ama artık hesap günü geldi çattı.

üyle olunca da Tayyip bey, tabir yerinde ise duvara dayandı ve kıpırdayamıyor.

Sorunlar, artık aşağı tükürsen sakal, yukarı tükürsen bıyık hüviyetinde. 

Bir başka boyut, artık dış dinamikler de Tayyip beyden eskisi gibi ümitvar değil.

ABD ve İsrail, bölgede Türkiye’yi, daha doğrusu ordusunu olmazsa olmaz görüyor ve yolculuğa Tayyip beyle çıktı lakin aradan geçen 6.5 yılda Erdoğan aşındı. En önemlisi Tayyip beyle TSK arasında var olan güven bunalımının aşılmamış olması, Washington ile Tel Aviv’in desteğinde tereddütler yarattı.

Hillary Clinton ile Obama’nın Ankara ziyaretlerindeki laiklik vurgusu bunun işaretidir.

Evet Paxamericana ve İsrail, bir süredir *‘Türkiye’de yeni bir ekip olsa daha mı iyi olur’*u sorguluyor.

Sorunların büyüklüğünü ve ABD ile İsrail gibi en yakın destekçilerinin bu bakışlarını gören Tayyip bey ise kara kara düşünüyor.

Peki Erdoğan çıkış yolu olarak neyi mi aklına getirebilir?

*Gelin bir komplo teorisi yürütelim:*

*Yoksa Ergenekon’daki keskinlikler ve TSK’nın hedef alınmasına gösterdiği hoşgörü, askerin sabrının taşmasına mı endekslidir?*

Evet Tayyip bey, bu sorunların altından kalkamayacağını gördü de, askerle vuruşarak demokrasi mücahidi imajıyla çekilmeyi ya da çekilmeye mecbur kalacak pozisyonu inşaya mı çalışıyor?

Olur mu öyle şey demeyin, değil geçen her gün, her saat bile Tayyip beyi aşındırıyor ve Erdoğan da bunu görüyor. Dolayısı ile bu gidişata böyle bir tedbir ve ambalaj çok mantıksız değildir.

Komplo teorin uçuk diyenlere sorarım o zaman, *Türkiye bu kadar devasa sorunların kucağında iken* *hükümetin TSK ile bu boyutta cebelleşmesi* nasıl izah edilecek?


...

----------

